# The Trouble With Tribbles- Lightweights



## Bikerider007 (May 8, 2016)

I have posted many of my bikes on forums, but have not really posted most at one time in one place and thought the Cabe (oops not cave, haha)  was primarily much older bikes. So I opened my mouth last night and @bulldog1935 called me out  So I am going to put most of my lightweights here. Missing a few and not including my MTB's or Fixed gears.

I am very persistent with years/details and trying to track down (see my Schwinn lightweight thread) so most of these are verified or spot on, some within a year, maybe two. Oh yea, yes I do ride. Hope you guys like.







39’ Superior- in progress




62-63' Olmo




51' Raleigh Clubman-in progress as SS





76’ MKM


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 8, 2016)

L-R

80’De Rosa

86’ XB3 Pekopa USSR track

80’ Cinelli

84’ Pinarello Record

85’ Guerciotti

78’ De Rosa-Special Edition

F/F 82’ 3 (San) Rensho





















Wifey's


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

how cow, all on-topic bikes and some of these deserve their own thread with detail shots

(Your Clubman fixie could go on Custom page)


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 9, 2016)

Diggin the '80 Cinelli


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 9, 2016)

Good stuff! Very refreshing!

-AJ


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 9, 2016)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Good stuff! Very refreshing!
> 
> -AJ




Thanks AJ, was not sure my bikes fit the bill of age. I do love and am getting into some older cool bikes but mostly have What was cool to me in the 70s and 80s.

Rob


bulldog1935 said:


> how cow, all on-topic bikes and some of these deserve their own thread with detail shots
> 
> (Your Clubman fixie could go on Custom page)



 Thanks, did not realize there was one.

I have built the XB3 (Lot of cool stuff on this one. Cinelli Slayer, Sheriff Stars, 58' first year Campy three piece/inch pitch, and I really like the made in USSR decal), Chrome DeRosa (purchased as F/F with some parts), the Olmo came in parts and was rusty/sun faded as someone intended to rebuild but stem etc was stuck, and the MKM was a F/F with some parts. And some more.  May post some more pics of various stuff.



Schwinn499 said:


> Diggin the '80 Cinelli




Thanks, this one was from a guy that raced in the 70's in NJ and said a Cinelli would always win, its almost new old stock. He stopped racing (probably got a job, ) and bought it brand new and hung on his wall to keep as a collector thing. I bought from him and he says maybe has 100 miles over 3 rides which looks right. 80' serial, Super Record 80', VIP group-spare pouch, leather bar wraps, Cinelli (on back)suede Unicantor, and came with braze on FD and a little Cinelli tag.

The coolest one is actually the 78' DeRosa, not my favorite but it has these gold foil decals and I wanted to be sure it was legit. I emailed DeRosa Italy and asked them if anyone had seen these as I could only find one similar but not exact in Canada that someone lent to an Italian museum for display. I got an email from Christiano DeRosa asking for photos. A couple days later he emails (in broken English), " my father build in late 1978, is Special Edition decal". I was floored to even get a response let alone know he took pics to Ugo to verify. I asked if it had anything to do with their 25th  anniversary (1978), Merckx retiring that year, or who owned as they are team type decals (solid) but got no response after. Of course I kept those emails.  I bought from a silent seller in CA that had on on consigment in a shop and would respond only limited info. The shop just said he was wealthy and did not need money and it had been in storage at least a dozen years. Could be nothing, but makes my mind wander.


----------

